# Ignoring function in EXTJs "Ti"



## Boolean11 (Jun 11, 2012)

The ignoring function for this type should really be focusing on the undermining of internal logical integrity, these types have. Through valuing Te, their top priority is always about whether their facts are derived objectively and that all that matters. Plus with this being an inert function, their are ideologically stubborn refusing critique from this angle. Its only when it becomes apparent with clear alert signals that they'll focus on the internal logical consistency of their facts.

This is merely the logical extension behind the notion in Socionics that introverts are ideologically conservative towards new data, preferring their subjective frameworks. The only tolerable critique is from their creative function. Ti is wary of new facts challenging its frameworks, Ni towards new abstract ideas, Si towards new concrete data and Fi towards "values" (the equivalent of facts in ethic reasoning); stemming from the inert (function 1,4,6,7)/contact(function 2,3,5,8) dichotomy, stating that people are very open minded to contact functions but stubborn inert ones. As a result it makes sense to consider than extroverts suppress the analysis of the internal framework of their data being merely concerned with the nature of it objectivity. 




ENTj Introverted Logic said:


> LIEs understand easily, but are largely indifferent to, discussions that focus on the internal logic of ideas and systems. They perceive such logical systems as largely worthless to their goals and find them completely uninteresting and unproductive.
> LIEs are confident in spotting internal logical contradictions in ideas and arguments proposed by others, and in pointing them out; however, they are more likely to point out how such ideas and arguments do not hold if checked against external evidence. They see the internal consistency of a case as of lesser importance than the accuracy of the facts presented with that case.
> Likewise, LIEs are far more likely to make a case by arguing facts that support them, rather than how it fits logically from a system or assumptions.





ESTj Introverted Logic said:


> LSEs may become interested in abstract concepts and don't generally have difficulty understanding them, but they are almost always more interested in the practical application. If a concept or idea has none, it is worthless. LSEs are more focused on what works in real life than on what seems to fit together logically.


----------



## Sleepy (Jan 18, 2009)

There is a short article here on the ID functions if you're interested. It's in Russian but use a machine translator

http://socionics.ru/functions-and-models/modela/2009-07-26-20-35-41

hint: my translator says "restrictive" for ignoring function, and "implemented" for demonstrative


----------



## Boolean11 (Jun 11, 2012)

Sleepy said:


> There is a short article here on the ID functions if you're interested. It's in Russian but use a machine translator
> 
> Состояние функций блока ИД как индикатор надежности и внутренней свободы человека
> 
> hint: my translator says "restrictive" for ignoring function, and "implemented" for demonstrative


That was really hard to read but decent site, had it not been for chrome I couldn't have read that.


----------



## Old Intern (Nov 20, 2012)

The conflict between working with what is, or potentially shifting the whole premise Te Vs Ti; ENTJ is ENTJ.
and the same goes for ESTJ. Noooobody can operate through a microscope and a telescope at the same time.
They are confident, action oriented, and don't want to impeade forward motion.
I would have more money if I could be more of a bulldozer. 

Have you noticed that people writing management blogs or books lately, have sometimes chosen the topic of the need to ask why? But guess what, a forcefull enough EXTJ can hire someone to do R&D, or a design firm to collect e-survey data, and consultants to advise about changing trends. And maybe those of us who are always asking why can work for them, or sell books to them?


----------

